# Top Campsites



## BubbaD (Aug 13, 2008)

Ours are as follows:

R.Shafer Heard - West Point
Whitetail Ridge - West Point
Ga Mt. Campground Lake Chatuge
Lake Juliette ( The name of the campground escapes me at the moment)


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 13, 2008)

We found Lake Russell State Park to be about the best around our house, Lexington.  Very clean and nice sites.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> Ours are as follows:
> 
> R.Shafer Heard - West Point
> Whitetail Ridge - West Point
> ...



Whitetail is my favorite corps campground here.


----------



## knifemaker (Aug 13, 2008)

Fort Mt.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 14, 2008)

Holiday at West Point

Wish they would open State Line back up at West Point.  Bathrooms were a bit old, but the spaced out setting of the campground made up for it.

Haven't camped at Juliet in years, the first part of the campground you just to hilly for me.  Last time I camped there I saw they were adding on.  The lake is one of the best, just don't have my little boat any more.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 14, 2008)

Unicoi State Park.
Quinn Springs, Reliance, Tn. (Georgia Border)


----------



## cardfan (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know if most of you are in to "car camping" or like more primitive sites (no water/facilities)...but if you're into the primitive camp sites I think Low Gap is nice up around Helen....anything on that Chattahoochee WMA is usually good camping....also, we used to camp on Tray Mtn...don't know if they allow that anymore...I heard that land was sold off, not sure though


----------



## walters (Aug 14, 2008)

*mt pleasant*

we go to the koa in mtpleasant next to charleston and stay every year for 10 days beautiful campground, has enough to do at camp to keep you busy 2 days, lake is full of fish and alligators about 2 miles from isle of palms beach,
i also like russell state park in elberton very clean


----------



## mickbear (Aug 14, 2008)

cloudland canyon state park is a top notch operation,great people the DNR or who ever is in charge of the state parks has a real winner in those folks and that park,the wife and i have visited  a lot of state parks all over the country and Georgia is at the top of the list for all around service and quality.Kolomoki Mounds Historic Park
is another great place


----------



## Huntin Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

We enjoy Mistletoe and Elijah Clark.  Have heard Petersburg is nice.  Havn't been to any in the mountains.  Guess that is next on the list.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 14, 2008)

RedTop Mt SP

Chester Frost(Chattanooga)

R.Schaefer Heard(COE)West Point

McKinney (COE)Allatoona

St Andrews Panama City FL


----------



## GAcarver (Aug 14, 2008)

Victoria Bryant State Park and Ga. Mnt. campground.


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 14, 2008)

Huntin Dad said:


> We enjoy Mistletoe and Elijah Clark.  Have heard Petersburg is nice.  Havn't been to any in the mountains.  Guess that is next on the list.



Several around Clarks Hill are nice. We stay in SC in Modoc a lot.


----------



## muddbogger (Aug 14, 2008)

i think what they call the Refuge up Hambersham county is very nice place to camp at. I have been up there at least twice a year in the past 4 years now and it just beautiful up there like i go up there and camp on the side of the lake in a valley and when i wake up in the mornings i would come out of my tent and see deer next to the lake and you would hear ducks on it sounding off but be carefull at night you will hear coyotes and you will see a bear or two every once and a while i would prefer going in the fall i say about september i wouldnt go any later the fishing is good and the deer hunting up there is good to


----------



## letsemwalk (Aug 14, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> Ours are as follows:
> 
> R.Shafer Heard - West Point
> Whitetail Ridge - West Point
> ...



the name of the lake Juliette campground is Dames Ferry.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2008)

cardfan said:


> I don't know if most of you are in to "car camping" or like more primitive sites (no water/facilities)...but if you're into the primitive camp sites I think Low Gap is nice up around Helen....anything on that Chattahoochee WMA is usually good camping....also, we used to camp on Tray Mtn...don't know if they allow that anymore...I heard that land was sold off, not sure though



If you go to the U.S.Forest Service website,you can find a lot of these kind of places.I like the ones in north Ga. on the Tallulah River near where Coleman Creek runs into the river.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 15, 2008)

raysville when going to clarkes hill.

also if you are thinking of charleston look up James Island county park.  What a great park.  FULL hookups and across the street is the splash park.  really big pool with slides and a SUPER large splash area for the little kids.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 16, 2008)

we like cloudland canyon or amicalola falls for north trips, FDR or blanton creek for here close to home ( sure wish they would hurry up with standing boy in columbus) and st andrews in florida for beach and port st joe for fishin'.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 17, 2008)

Cooper's Creek


----------



## AnesMerc (Aug 17, 2008)

Number one for Clarkes Hill is the Corps of Engineer Campground by the damm. This is place has the best RV sites. They are spread apart far enough that you feel like you are by yourself on the lake.


----------



## walters (Aug 19, 2008)

*primitive*

if you like primitive camping this is in rabun co. one of the prettiest places ive been, public restrooms but no water or power 5 dollars a night


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 19, 2008)

as far as state parks, ft. mountain is my favorite right now.


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 19, 2008)

walters said:


> if you like primitive camping this is in rabun co. one of the prettiest places ive been, public restrooms but no water or power 5 dollars a night



  Where in rabun? 
  Looks nice.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll second Richard B. Russell and Elijah Clark but my favorite has to be Fort McCallister at Richmond hill.

I'm headed there for a week in October!


----------



## walters (Aug 19, 2008)

*rabun*

well it hard to explain, comming from toccoa its the second rd before you get to the gorge, turn right, then take your first right again follow the signs to the dam


----------



## onemilmhz (Aug 23, 2008)

Having went to school in Tallulah Falls we love going back to the Gorge in the Fall whenever we can.  We also like Cloudland Canyon SP but have only been there once.  About the best close by is High Falls SP.  In the colder months we like Fort McAllister near Savannah but in the summer the gnats will eat you alive.


----------



## cgn526 (Aug 26, 2008)

It's the rare year we don't make it to High Falls SP at least once. Cooper's Creek is great for primitive camping (just got back from there Sun). I've been 4 times this year and will go at least that many during deer season.


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 26, 2008)

headed to Old Salem on Lake Oconee.  Been going there for years with the family, since I was a kid.  Now, my family and 4 year old is going.  Can't wait.


----------



## Bart Sims (Dec 5, 2008)

Rocky Mt. north of Rome is a very nice small campground, Sloppy Floyd SP, Moccasin Creek SP is a good one also.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 9, 2008)

mickbear said:


> cloudland canyon state park is a top notch operation,great people the DNR or who ever is in charge of the state parks has a real winner in those folks and that park,the wife and i have visited  a lot of state parks all over the country and Georgia is at the top of the list for all around service and quality.Kolomoki Mounds Historic Park
> is another great place



+ 1 on that.  We like most all the GA state parks.

But Cloudland Canyon is my number one favorite, although we live too far to get up there much.  Of the one within easier distance for us on weekends we like FD Roosevelt, Indian Springs, High Falls, Little Ocmulgee and Magnolia Springs.

Some of the corps campgrounds on the lakes around Augusta have the absolute biggest and best sites we have ever seen though.  Petersburg, I think was the name of one of them.

As you can see we only do camping with hookups, no primitive as of yet.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 3, 2009)

i would add track rock campground outside of blairesville, GA
been going since i was a kid, and theres a really awesome store nearby ( Alexanders General Store ). thats really worth a visit too.


----------



## Mac (Feb 12, 2009)

rabun 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

well it hard to explain, comming from toccoa its the second rd before you get to the gorge, turn right, then take your first right again follow the signs to the dam 

That is a Ga Power Campground at the back waters of Yonah Lake and just below the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of Tugalo Lake.  I use to camp there back in the 80's.


----------



## pop pop jones (Mar 19, 2009)

on the west side of ga, you can't beat john tanner state park. Two lakes to fish, putt putt golf, walking trail, nice and quite.


----------



## Matt (Mar 20, 2009)

walters said:


> if you like primitive camping this is in rabun co. one of the prettiest places ive been, public restrooms but no water or power 5 dollars a night



That's primitive? Different strokes for different folks I guess. You can't beat the Chattahoochee Natl Forest, especially the blue ridge area. My tent stays up just fine without a graded gravel pad, and I prefer the birds in the mornin, not a dadgum generator.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

The Mulkey campground at Cooper's Creek. Deep Hole Recreation area on the Toccoa River. There are a few others I could name, but then you might beat me to that spot the next time I want go there...


----------

